

Performable’s Got Game – And They’re Playing For Keeps - dcancel
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/01/27/performables-got-game-and-theyre-playing-for-keeps/

======
jayzee
God awful breathless hype article: 'calling x a rockstar would be an insult.'
gag.

~~~
quanticle
No kidding. I could _barely_ get past the first two paragraphs. From what
little information I could glean about the company, they seem like just
another web analytics firm. Yeah, its probably a viable business. No, its not,
"the takeover of a small Soviet republic."

